# Problem with new 84FS Cheetah safety



## Julie (May 23, 2017)

I love my 92FS, but I have small hands and wanted a better fit. I ordered the 84FS, thinking it would be just like the 92FS, only smaller. I picked it up today, and I was right about the fit, it's perfect. The slide is stiff, no biggie - I know it will get better with use and cleaning. 

But the big problem is the safety. It is not the same type as the 92FS safety. And it's so stiff, I can't operate it at all. Even my husband is having trouble operating it. 

Does anyone else have a fairly new 84FS? I'm not sure if this is normal for the gun or not. Is there any way to make the safety easier to operate? Or will it get easier with use? Are there any women out there successfully using a newer 84FS? 

I feel like I have strong hands for a woman, and I have no problem operating my husband's small arsenol of handguns. I'm worried because I just had the same problem with a Bersa Thunder 380 that the gunsmith said was not fixable. And I really had my heart set on this Beretta.

Thank you!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That's why people recommend holding and firing the gun before purchase.. I've looked at guns my self in magazines or online. Thought this is the perfect gun. Until I actually held the gun.. I was wrong it wasn't perfect fir me . 

The safety can be loosened with help,,, or will loosen up on its own. Be careful, it should be tight n snappy usable. Not sloppy . 
Good luck


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Can you shoot the gun? or is the safety ON? Dis-assemble the gun. Check and try to work the safety with the slide OFF the gun. sounds like the safety is assembled incorrectly or has a piece of "crud" stuck? jmho fwiw
take it to a gunsmith or where you bought the gun?


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Blackhawk, yes, I tried the gun yesterday and it fires just fine. I won't get a chance to disassemble and clean til next week, but I will try both of your suggestions. Yes, PIC...next time!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have an older Model 84, that I had bought gently used, but the safety was not any issue as far as stiffness. My Model 85 is the same way, fairly smooth. You made a fine choice on the gun though....the .380 Auto is just a "tad" light, but man can one shoot it quickly and accurately! :mrgreen:


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2017)

Hi Berettatoter,

Actually, after shooting the Cheetah two weeks in a row, I've noticed that my right hand starts to hurt in the grip area, which never happens with my 92FS. There is no noticeable recoil, so I'm not sure why that is. But I agree, if I can get the safety working, the Cheetah will be my go-to gun for carrying. I'll stick with my 92FS for competition.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had ex-Police trade-in 84's that have really stiff safeties because they sat stored for so many years. But they always loosen up with a good clean and flush, new light grease, and a lot of working back and forth. My recommendation is to sit one night in front of the TV and just work the safety back and forth while watching something inane. Hundreds of times, if not a thousand. Re-grease it, and see if it loosens u0p some.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Julie said:


> Hi Berettatoter,
> 
> Actually, after shooting the Cheetah two weeks in a row, I've noticed that my right hand starts to hurt in the grip area, which never happens with my 92FS. There is no noticeable recoil, so I'm not sure why that is. But I agree, if I can get the safety working, the Cheetah will be my go-to gun for carrying. I'll stick with my 92FS for competition.


Right!?! I can't say that my 84 or 85 does that to me, and I wear a size 11 glove, but I have a Bersa Thunder 380 (good gun btw) that does make the web of my hand hurt after about 40-50 rounds. Don't really know why either, because the grip area does not have any "sharp" edges or anything, but up by the beaver tail, it does pinch somehow. As far as the 92 goes, yeah, it's a great competition gun, but kinda sucks to carry. I only carry mine IF the weather is cold, and I have heavy clothes on. Still a monster though. :smt1099


----------



## Elviss (Jun 17, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2017)

Yes, regarding the Bersa Thunder, I've got the same problem with it. I had tried it first, as my CC firearm. But the safety is completely inoperable on it. The gunsmith told me that this is a common problem with the Bersa Thunder and is not fixable. So while it is a nice gun to shoot, it eliminates it from being my concealed carry firearm for my purse, although it's still good for an ankle holster. That's why I had my heart set on the Cheetah doublestack for my purse. 

Still want to hear if there are any other women out there using the Cheetah 84FS


----------

